# 1940 Schwinn Thunderbird bicycle original paint peaked fenders rare



## tomsjack (Oct 23, 2021)

1940 Schwinn Thunderbird bicycle original paint peaked fenders rare On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174989472369?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2021)

1940 Schwinn Thunderbird bicycle , original paint peaked fenders rare ..​

 2 watched in last 24 hours
Condition: Used

Price: US $3,500.00

Ships from United States

Pickup: Free local pickup available.
Shipping: FREE Economy Shipping
Located in: Summerfield, Florida, United States


@Ernbar Pick up....?
Pretty sure this will sell quick,
Free Economy shipping???
Archive it.








2 speed and front drum brake....










non-embossed tank with Way-Cool graphics...
with some touch-up...
















If you message the seller,
ask for a picture of the badge.
@cyclingday


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 23, 2021)

🤔 The rear fender is bobbed?


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks like Roadmaster fenders, the peaks, the paint scheme....


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 24, 2021)

Bicycle Bones rack chainguard and pork chop....too much wrong for that rediculus price! It will be there for a long while!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Bicycle Bones rack chainguard and pork chop....too much wrong for that rediculus price! It will be there for a long while!



I didn't know the front drum brake was re-produced.
Not all "Bike Folk" are CABErs.😀


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 24, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> I didn't know the front drum brake was re-produced.
> Not all "Bike Folk" are CABErs.😀



Hub was not reproduced, pork chop was!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 30, 2021)

looks like a bunch of money to me.


----------

